# Aufzeichnung der heruntergeladenen Dateien



## Bizkit (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es Im IE oder vll auch bei FireFox (wobei mir der IE lieber wäre) eine möglickeit, durch kleine Programme oder Plug-Ins oder Skripte etc. Aufzuzeichnen oder wo dies schon automatisch aufgezeichnet wird, wo ich eine Datei speicher, wenn das Dialogfeld ("Dateidownload" / Ziel speichern unter) und unter welchen Dateinamen ich sie speichere.

Danke schon mal


----------



## MCIglo (21. Januar 2005)

Mozilla hat hierfür bereits einen integrierten Downloadmanager


----------



## Bizkit (21. Januar 2005)

Ich muss die informationen aber in einem anderen Programm einlesen, daher wollte ich wissen, ob diese daten irgendwo gespeichert werden, bzw ob ich sie irgendwo speichern kann


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. Januar 2005)

Schau mal in dein Firefox-Profilverzeichnis, da sollte es eine Datei namens downloads.rdf geben. In der stehen alle Downloads drin (die du noch nicht aus dem Downloadmanager gelöscht hast).


----------

